# question about rod that protrudes out the top of the slide



## RandyPenn88 (Jan 30, 2015)

Finely got my new Beretta PX4 Storm compact. in getting familiar with it I see a round rod that comes up through the top of the slide once the trigger is pulled . Does anyone know what this is for? there is also in front of the hole the rod comes up through another small round hole that I assume ( yes I know what that word implies  ) is a gas port of sorts........


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

It is the firing pin stop, or in other words, the top of the firing pin block which is part number 32 in this schematic:

https://www.brownells.com/schematics/Beretta-/PX4-Compact-sid928.aspx#s56821sid928

This is basically a firing pin or drop safety. Until the firing pin block is raised by the trigger action the firing pin cannot move forward, it is physically blocked by the firing pin block.

The other hole is the top of the roll pin (hollow pin) that holds the extractor in place, part number 38 in the same schematic.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

92 and 96 Berettas have this too. As such, you need a special base with a cutout for this moving piece if you want to mount a reflex site on these Berettas.


----------

